# Low light plants



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

What are some good low light plants ( rooted ) that grow fast? I have a 125 gal tank with Clown Loaches ( they hate lights ) It has Sandblasters sand which is very fine and doesn`t pack down.I will not upgrade the lights or use a CO2 unit because I don`t want to stress my Loaches or rick overdosing with CO2.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I would use Vallisneria or Echinodorus. Crinum, Saggitaria, and Cryptocoryne are all rooted but are either too small or don't grow fast enough. Personally, I would get a bunch of Anubias, Java Fern, and Bolbitis and cover a nice pile of sticks with them. That'll give your loaches something to hide in that will look nice as well. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

I ordered more Vals and Anubias should be here today.I was just looking for something different. Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

Ferns like Bolbitis and Java fern (crypts too) will do great with a strong current. If you have a submersible powerhead positioned strategically, it would be great. The loaches would love it too.


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh yes I have 2 power heads in my Loach tank,they`re my spoiled babies.


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi you could probably find a driftwood large enough for it to hide.
My clown loaches hide inside a piece of wood which has some dark corners.
They love to hide there when they feel insecure or sleeping


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The term fast growing is relative, but by definition in general any plant that is "low light" grows slow. The speed of a plants growth and photosynthesis is dependent on how bright the light is. Brighter the light, faster the growth.

Plants with heavy body mass, thicker leaves and stems typically grow slower than plants with fine leaves and stems. They also die back slower when conditions are poor.

There are exceptions. Hygrophila polysperma and Egeria najas are two stem plants that seem to grow easily and fairly quickly under mininmal light.


----------

